# Question about hard drive



## Georgebakh (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello 

What do you think about WD blue hard drive for my sample libraries ?

Thank you

George


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 10, 2018)

WD Blue or any drive is fine as long as it's not an "eco drive" or similar name that means it spins down when not being used to save energy. You don't want a sample drive to do that. Most drives don't.

But how much storage do you need? My guess if you're just starting out is that you can fit all your libraries on a half-GB drive, right?

You'll be much happier investing in SSDs (solid-state drives). They're a billion times better than spinning drives for our purposes, and they're affordable right now even though they're more expensive pound for pound.

For example:


----------



## Georgebakh (Sep 15, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> WD Blue or any drive is fine as long as it's not an "eco drive" or similar name that means it spins down when not being used to save energy. You don't want a sample drive to do that. Most drives don't.
> 
> But how much storage do you need? My guess if you're just starting out is that you can fit all your libraries on a half-GB drive, right?
> 
> ...





Woow this is now really expensive , can i rely on this kind of brand , some people claim about Samsung evo SSD


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 15, 2018)

I've never read anything other than praise for Samsung SSDs, but they're more expensive than other brands, and I have yet to see a convincing justification for that - although the difference has narrowed a lot.

Whether that brand is reliable, dunno. My attitude is always that it costs many millions to set up a factory to make SSDs (or memory for that matter), so you're probably okay with anything.

I have San Disk, Mushkin, and Crucial SSDs in my machine, and they haven't had any issues.

The only brand I boycott is Seagate, less because I had four of their (spinning) drives fail within four weeks than because they were shitty about it - they were *just* out of warranty, and their reps were downright hostile to me. So I support other companies.


----------



## Georgebakh (Sep 15, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I've never read anything other than praise for Samsung SSDs, but they're more expensive than other brands, and I have yet to see a convincing justification for that - although the difference has narrowed a lot.
> 
> Whether that brand is reliable, dunno. My attitude is always that it costs many millions to set up a factory to make SSDs (or memory for that matter), so you're probably okay with anything.
> 
> ...




Thank you. Wanted to say inexpensive . i will choose 1tb one .

George


----------



## Georgebakh (Sep 15, 2018)

Georgebakh said:


> Thank you. Wanted to say inexpensive . i will choose 1tb one .
> 
> George




Same storage sandisk and wd worth more then 80 bucks . Just wonder why thats so cheap ?


----------

